# Higgins Path frame bottom bracket help



## brewerkz (Jul 23, 2020)

The frame came with a threaded insert/sleeve in the bottom bracket. While removing the square bottom bracket, the sleeve came out of the frame. It appears it was secured with grey epoxy. You can see a hole that line up with the grease fitting.

The frame bb measures 1.475" ID, is the correct size for a bottom bracket like a threadless BAYLISS WILEY 8C BOTTOM BRACKET ? Or has it been oversized for the sleeve?

If its oversized, what is the best way to secure the threaded sleeve back in the frame?   epoxy again?


----------



## juvela (Jul 23, 2020)

-----

this was a fairly common arrangement BITD

would expect sleeve threading to be BSC

sleeve would have been held in place, at least partially, by lubrication fitting

see no reason to change it out

just reuse sleeve/insert

what is shell width?  68mm or is it 71mm?

-----


----------



## brewerkz (Jul 23, 2020)

thanks, 68 MM shell


----------



## juvela (Jul 23, 2020)

-----

after posting recalled that Brampton of Birmingham may have produced shells and fittings of this type at one time.

memory is faint.

forum member  @dnc1 is sure to be able to shed illumination here...

-----


----------



## dubsey55 (Jul 24, 2020)

Check on classic lightweights UK.  This should probably be brazed in,  there is information about these and repair installation  on their site.  Yours looks to have been ground on in attempt to make the goop stick, and, that ain't gonna work, sorry! It's definitely fixable, and these do pop up on everybody's favorite auction site from time to time. Good luck , keep us posted!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 28, 2020)

I saw your post on CR too, but I did not see this picture. When I read  your post on CR, I thought you had a substituted part. Now that I see the picture and the hole in the tube. It is obvious that you have the remnant of a Baylis Wiley OIl Bath bottom bracket. 

It should not be epoxied or brazed in. Contrary to what Juvela and dubsey have said. You NEED the rest of a BW bottom bracket for it to work.

The part that you have may have been modified  to accept the parts that you found in it.  I'm not sure from your  picture. Please feel free to send me a private message for more help if needed.

My Higgins has the same bottom bracket http://fattiretrading.com/higgins-ultralite.html
Chris


----------



## brewerkz (Jul 28, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I saw your post on CR too, but I did not see this picture. When I read  your post on CR, I thought you had a substituted part. Now that I see the picture and the hole in the tube. It is obvious that you have the remnant of a Baylis Wiley OIl Bath bottom bracket.
> 
> It should not be epoxied or brazed in. Contrary to what Juvela and dubsey have said. You NEED the rest of a BW bottom bracket for it to work.
> 
> ...



I was suspecting this, I assume the end caps clamp accross the frame bb shell and the oiler fitting prevents rotation of the unit. I see one of these for sale on ebay for a pretty penny, I will waiting for something more in my budget to come along.

When I purchased it, it had a an octalink sealed bb bracket in it with an ultegra crankset and just one chain ring. I replaced it with a square drive sealed unit and rode it a few times. When I removed the square drive sealed unit to switch to a sealled cottered BB, the sleeve broke loose of the epoxy and came out of the frame. 

I can shim the sleeve 360 to take up the play and install a traditional bb with end caps to achieve the same clamp affect. (Aluminum from a beer can is the perfect fit. The oil fitting stops rotation). Ideally I will look for one of the oil bath models......


----------



## juvela (Jul 28, 2020)

-----





-----


----------

